# No jokes under ALP



## Garpal Gumnut (20 January 2012)

It is interesting that the more entangled in the heroics of the winky wanky bird impersonation that the ALP get, they are now attempting to banish humour from our airwaves.

Tony Abbott is being lambasted for an off the cuff remark this morning on 3AW, about the Italian cruise ship disaster.

I myself never go on cruises, the boats seem so top heavy. It was no surprise that it toppled over in that harbour.



> Federal Opposition Leader Tony Abbott is under fire after joking about the cruise liner disaster in which at least 11 people died off the Italian coast.
> 
> More than 20 people are still missing after the ship ran aground on rocks off the island of Giglio last Friday, and specialist divers are using explosives to blow holes in the hull in a desperate hunt for any survivors.
> 
> ...




This is so 1990's. Has this bloke Mitchell never been in a pub, where tragic circumstances are made bearable by humour?

gg


----------



## Gringotts Bank (20 January 2012)

There's the concept of "too soon".  In the same week, it's not funny.  Months later it is funny.  Strange but true.  People are weird.  So, recency is a big factor, but also depends on the size of the tragedy, whether it involves people you are close to or people you don't care about.

As an example, when Gary Coleman died, people thought it was hilarious and immediately went into joke overdrive.  There was no thought for his family or friends, nor the tragedy of how his life played out.  Contrast that with the death of an Australian cricketer's wife, and it becomes very, very serious and respectful, even many years later.  As I say, people are weird.

I would have thought that all life was to be respected equally, but this is clearly not the case with many.


----------



## bellenuit (20 January 2012)

Gringotts Bank said:


> There's the concept of "too soon".  In the same week, it's not funny.  Months later it is funny.  Strange but true.  People are weird.  So, recency is a big factor, but also depends on the size of the tragedy, whether it involves people you are close to or people you don't care about.
> 
> As an example, when Gary Coleman died, people thought it was hilarious and immediately went into joke overdrive.  There was no thought for his family or friends, nor the tragedy of how his life played out.  Contrast that with the death of an Australian cricketer's wife, and it becomes very, very serious and respectful, even many years later.  As I say, people are weird.
> 
> I would have thought that all life was to be respected equally, but this is clearly not the case with many.




I can't agree in this case. It is nothing more than an ALP member trying to score a political point out of nothing. The ABC was the same this morning, trying to blow the issue out of proportion.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (20 January 2012)

bellenuit said:


> I can't agree in this case. It is nothing more than an ALP member trying to score a political point out of nothing. The ABC was the same this morning, trying to blow the issue out of proportion.




I'd agree, bn, this bloke Mitchell should be a member of the mordant Greens, rather than the ALP.

That the ALP, a great party has been brought low by such politically correct members, is a shame.

Mitchell is the idiot, not Abbott for an off the cuff remark.

gg


----------



## todster (20 January 2012)

The tragedy is Abbott trying to be funny.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (20 January 2012)

todster said:


> The tragedy is Abbott trying to be funny.




At least he tries mate.

When was the last time you heard an ALP frontbencher crack a joke?

Although everytime they have a frontbench photo opportunity, I suppose is a joke enough in itself.

gg


----------



## macca (20 January 2012)

I lean to the right a bit in politics and I can't help but think that in todays touchy, feely world he was asking for trouble.

Much to soon in my book


----------



## Julia (20 January 2012)

bellenuit said:


> I can't agree in this case. It is nothing more than an ALP member trying to score a political point out of nothing. The ABC was the same this morning, trying to blow the issue out of proportion.



 Agree, and with gg.   Too many people being way too precious way too much of the time.


----------



## Gringotts Bank (20 January 2012)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> I'd agree, bn, this bloke Mitchell should be a member of the mordant Greens, rather than the ALP.
> 
> That the ALP, a great party has been brought low by such politically correct members, is a shame.
> 
> ...




The remarks themselves, while nothing horrendous, just show a basic lack of judgment.  

Some Aussies would have had family members drown in that incident.  If you think that's funny, fine.  I don't.  Not that I find it greatly offensive either, it's just sort of dumb.  He's supposed to be a leader, not a comic.  

In a few weeks time, comedians will make jokes of it, and that's fine if they need to do that to allay their own anxiety.  Others will hug their dogs to relieve anxiety.

Would a joke about the Qld floods have been funny a few days after it happened?  People are free to say whatever they like as far as I am concerned, but I don't have to laugh if it's not funny.  Humour is a good coping strategy for life's stresses, I agree.  Personally I like my politicians to show good judgement.


----------



## moXJO (20 January 2012)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> At least he tries mate.
> 
> When was the last time you heard an ALP frontbencher crack a joke?
> 
> ...




How about Swans budget, that got a lotta laughs.

 I thought the majority of labors policy is in the joke worthy status.


----------



## sptrawler (20 January 2012)

Just another example of labor being preoccupied with Tony. Just adds to the perception that the government has an inferiority complex.
Maybe Bob could tender for the wreck and put it in service on the Indonesia/ Christmas Island run.


----------



## financialdonk (20 January 2012)

Gringotts Bank said:


> The remarks themselves, while nothing horrendous, just show a basic lack of judgment.
> 
> Some Aussies would have had family members drown in that incident.  If you think that's funny, fine.  I don't.  Not that I find it greatly offensive either, it's just sort of dumb.  He's supposed to be a leader, not a comic.
> 
> ...




Agree with this. It's not an offensive joke to the Australian electorate, but Abbott is the opposition leader of our country. It only creates negative multilateral tensions. Just highlights poor form on Abbott's part. In a vacuum, Labor should not continue to comment on the situation. The problem lies in the fact that the electorate are incapable of rationale judgement and are just as useless as the politicians, therefore comment does and will continue to occur as they can be easily manipulated.


----------



## moXJO (20 January 2012)

> Mr Abbott was questioned about the incident during an interview after riding in a bicycle *cancer charity event *in South Australia this morning.
> Describing the comment as ‘‘banter’’ he said he accepted it was probably not something he should have said.
> 
> 
> Read more:http://www.theage.com.au/national/abbott-cruise-ship-joke-lacks-judgment-20120120-1q9cp.html




Lol ya bad judgement but I like how they try and string him up while he is doing charity work. I wonder what Rob Mitchell was doing with his time. Aussies trying to be politically correct and serious is a bit of a laugh in itself. By the time this is over labor will pinpoint the sinking of the Concordia as Abbotts doing.


----------



## todster (20 January 2012)

Unscripted Abbott bad Abbott


----------



## nulla nulla (20 January 2012)

Another lopsided right wing thread bemoaning anyone critical of Tony Abbott saying something insensitive (from the bloke that referred to the death of an Australian soldier in Afghanistan by way of "**** happens.."), what more would you expect?


----------



## sptrawler (20 January 2012)

todster said:


> Unscripted Abbott bad Abbott




Is that something like the live cattle ban, shoot from the hip Julia, bad Julia. LOL


----------



## sptrawler (20 January 2012)

nulla nulla said:


> Another lopsided right wing thread bemoaning anyone critical of Tony Abbott saying something insensitive (from the bloke that referred to the death of an Australian soldier in Afghanistan by way of "**** happens.."), what more would you expect?




Cheap shots should be seen for what they are.


----------



## Calliope (20 January 2012)

nulla nulla said:


> .. what more would you expect?




That the loony left will stop at nothing, no matter how trivial or nasty, to have a shot at Abbott. They are running scared.


----------



## todster (20 January 2012)

Calliope said:


> That the loony left will stop at nothing, no matter how trivial or nasty, to have a shot at Abbott. They are running scared.




Here come the usual suspects like flies to a turd


----------



## moXJO (20 January 2012)

todster said:


> Here come the usual suspects like flies to a turd



Hey I was going to say the same thing about you and nulla, but seeing how butt hurt you guys were over Abbotts comments I didn’t have the heart (or the tissues) to offend. You lefties are such softies, all hugging political correctness and $hit.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (20 January 2012)

It all goes to show what a soulless, dour, humourless mob our present socialist and left wing politicians and fellow travellers are.

The ABC is leading the charge giving Tony Abbott a hard time after he has been on a charity cycle run.

No wonder the Soviet empire came crashing down.

The present Trotskyite and Socialist banner carriers for the Greens and the ALP are the biggest joke in all this, not Tony Abbott.

And they come out like flies on a stock forum. That is the ultimate joke.

gg


----------



## Calliope (20 January 2012)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> It all goes to show what a soulless, dour, humourless mob our present socialist and left wing politicians and fellow travellers are.
> 
> The ABC is leading the charge giving Tony Abbott a hard time after he has been on a charity cycle run.
> 
> ...





Spot on GG. The thought police are now baying after the blood of a radio personality who goes by the name of "Jackie O". She committed a cardinal sin by remarking that she is not keen on her second name "Ellen" because it "sounds a bit lez".

Shock  Horror

As for Toadster's contribution;  


> Here come the usual suspects like flies to a turd



I noticed that . He was one of the first to alight and can't leave it alone.


----------



## Eager (20 January 2012)

It doesn't matter if Abbott was hijacked after a charity bike ride or not. Pollies are expected to respond to issues 24/7, so for him to admit that he stuffed up, says it all.



Garpal Gumnut said:


> And they come out like flies on a stock forum.
> 
> gg



Yet 90% of the posts on ASF seem to have nothing to do with the stock market at all, rather it is all about hanging **** on the ALP. But I guess that's acceptable.


----------



## nulla nulla (20 January 2012)

Whinge moan, whinge moan, gnashing of teeth, hair pulling and wringing of hands. The great unwashed masses are unfairly taking the liberal champion Tony Abbott to task for engaging his mouth before his brain.

Personally I think it was unfair to compare Tony Abbott to a turd...a huge insult to a turd if ever there was one.


----------



## Sean K (20 January 2012)

nulla nulla said:


> Tony Abbott saying something insensitive (from the bloke that referred to the death of an Australian soldier in Afghanistan by way of "**** happens.."), what more would you expect?



No one in the military would have minded this in its context nulla. 

He was clearly led into the 'joke' by the radio presenters and it was probably appropriate for the audience. I heard an audio version and there were genuine belly laughs.

Too soon though for the precious left though, I agree.


----------



## Julia (20 January 2012)

financialdonk said:


> The problem lies in the fact that the electorate are incapable of rationale judgement and are just as useless as the politicians, therefore comment does and will continue to occur as they can be easily manipulated.



 What an insult to the majority of Australians!   Curious to know why you feel so superior to your fellow Aussies?  It can't be your spelling.



nulla nulla said:


> Another lopsided right wing thread bemoaning anyone critical of Tony Abbott saying something insensitive (from the bloke that referred to the death of an Australian soldier in Afghanistan by way of "**** happens.."), what more would you expect?



Kennas has appropriately answered this.  You are distorting the remark in its context.  Not that that is surprising.



Eager said:


> Yet 90% of the posts on ASF seem to have nothing to do with the stock market at all, rather it is all about hanging **** on the ALP. But I guess that's acceptable.



This is the "General Chat" thread.  The "General Chat" thread includes a number of political threads.
There are thousands of other posts in hundreds of other threads.  The comment is not worthy of you, Eager.


----------



## sptrawler (20 January 2012)

Julia said:


> This is the "General Chat" thread.  The "General Chat" thread includes a number of political threads.
> There are thousands of other posts in hundreds of other threads.  The comment is not worthy of you, Eager.




Actually eager, further to Julias comments, I would say that a lot of share posters are only posting on the "General Chat" thread due to no obvious direction on the share market.
Most of this lack of confidence in the Aust share market is due to the add hock government and it's illogical decision making process.
You may find it funny but I certainly don't, how our market is underperforming most others, when we have the 'Worlds' greatest treasurer and the most robust economy.
All it can come down to is most Australians don't believe, or don't have confidence in them.
You can try and put any spin you like on it, but generally Australians don't like the government.
 Also if Julia believed her own spin she would put it to the test with an election. Rather than flying all over the country to grovel to Wilkie, what a joke, it's a lot more reportable than Abbotts of the cuff remark.
It really is about time that Julia put her credentials on the line and asked for the Australian publics support. Just blindly forging on with her motley crew and everyone having to 'suck it up' is wearing thin.


----------



## todster (20 January 2012)

moXJO said:


> Hey I was going to say the same thing about you and nulla, but seeing how butt hurt you guys were over Abbotts comments I didn’t have the heart (or the tissues) to offend. You lefties are such softies, all hugging political correctness and $hit.




Hurt? I can't wait for him to be PM with jokes like that.
Remember we just dig holes and get paid $hitloads


----------



## todster (20 January 2012)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> It all goes to show what a soulless, dour, humourless mob our present socialist and left wing politicians and fellow travellers are.
> 
> The ABC is leading the charge giving Tony Abbott a hard time after he has been on a charity cycle run.
> 
> ...




Funny how you had all these connections in the ALP until it all went to ****e and now your a Lib through and through.
Is the RIH the Royal institute for Homosexuals


----------



## sptrawler (20 January 2012)

todster said:


> Hurt? I can't wait for him to be PM with jokes like that.
> Remember we just dig holes and get paid $hitloads




I agree todster, we really do have to put a longer term plan in place, or sparkies are toast. Globalisation a race to the lowest common denominator.
Probably getting off thread.


----------



## moXJO (20 January 2012)

todster said:


> Hurt? I can't wait for him to be PM with jokes like that.
> Remember we just dig holes and get paid $hitloads




 Personally I wanna see Swan crack more jokes. That guys got to be good for a laugh.

And I know those massive dump trucks they show on TV every time they mention WA is used to bring home your weekly salary. Damn westies, we are starving over here on our meagre double digit pay packets.


----------



## moXJO (20 January 2012)

Abbott once voted state labor saying (whoever the guy was, possibly Unsworth?) was the best man to lead NSW.
Labor did have some good men back in the 80's, you could say the same about liberals. Wtf happened??


----------



## sptrawler (20 January 2012)

moXJO said:


> Abbott once voted state labor saying (whoever the guy was, possibly Unsworth?) was the best man to lead NSW.
> Labor did have some good men back in the 80's, you could say the same about liberals. Wtf happened??




All the useless small business owners, union delegates, useless lawyers, useless singers, useless t.v reporters. All decided that a politicians pension was the best option.
That's why you have such a useless, inwardly focussed bunch of back stabbing, condecending, hypocritical, self serving bunch of twats scratching each others back and trying to pass themselves off as politicians.
The funny thing is it is not party specific.


----------



## todster (21 January 2012)

moXJO said:


> Abbott once voted state labor saying (whoever the guy was, possibly Unsworth?) was the best man to lead NSW.
> Labor did have some good men back in the 80's, you could say the same about liberals. Wtf happened??




You know i think the same but maybe the only thing that's different is we're older and read more into it.
Remember putting your vote in as to not getting fined and then heading to the pub gettin drunk and womanising


----------



## todster (21 January 2012)

sptrawler said:


> I agree todster, we really do have to put a longer term plan in place, or sparkies are toast. Globalisation a race to the lowest common denominator.
> Probably getting off thread.




Aslong as they dig at night we'll be right mate.
Get skilled in fixing driverless equipment
Most of Rio stuff is controlled from Perth airport.


----------



## todster (21 January 2012)

Calliope said:


> Spot on GG. The thought police are now baying after the blood of a radio personality who goes by the name of "Jackie O". She committed a cardinal sin by remarking that she is not keen on her second name "Ellen" because it "sounds a bit lez".
> 
> Shock  Horror
> 
> ...




I'm one of them little anoying flies,i see you as a big green marchy that leaves bite marks and takes a full can of mortein to knock down and soils my freshly washed windows.


----------



## Calliope (21 January 2012)

todster said:


> I'm one of them little anoying flies,i see you as a big green marchy that leaves bite marks and takes a full can of mortein to knock down and soils my freshly washed windows.




Male March flies live on nectar and won't bother you. The one you see here is obviously female.



> females feed on the blood of humans and animals
> males feed on nectar


----------



## todster (21 January 2012)

Calliope said:


> Male March flies live on nectar and won't bother you. The one you see here is obviously female.




So your a crossdressing fly,do you wear heels and stockings like Downer.
The things that batter remember him.


----------



## Calliope (21 January 2012)

todster said:


> So your a crossdressing fly,do you wear heels and stockings like Downer.
> The things that batter remember him.




Seeing that flies seem to be an obsession with you, I would classify you as a blowie. Your only contribution to the forum is to pollute other members' posts, by trolling and going off topic.


----------



## todster (21 January 2012)

Calliope said:


> Seeing that flies seem to be an obsession with you, I would classify you as a blowie. Your only contribution to the forum is to pollute other members' posts, by trolling and going off topic.




lol off topic where did you find the photo of the fly then 
...family album


----------



## Calliope (21 January 2012)

todster said:


> lol off topic where did you find the photo of the fly then
> ...family album




The topic is about ALP lack of humour. The leftie posters on this thread are so devoid of humour that they try to compensate by slinging dirt. You continually breach the Code of Conduct. You have a charmed life.


----------



## todster (21 January 2012)

Calliope said:


> The topic is about ALP lack of humour. The leftie posters on this thread are so devoid of humour that they try to compensate by slinging dirt. You continually breach the Code of Conduct. You have a charmed life.




Write to your local member,who is it again?


----------



## nulla nulla (21 January 2012)

todster said:


> Write to your local member,who is it again?




Federal Member for the Sunshine Coast, Peter Slipper isn't it? 

Now that is funny, who says the left supporters don't have a sense of humour?


----------



## Calliope (21 January 2012)

nulla nulla said:


> Federal Member for the Sunshine Coast, Peter Slipper isn't it?
> 
> Now that is funny, who says the left supporters don't have a sense of humour?




As I said, your contributions lack humour but have plenty of dirt and bile;



> Personally I think it was unfair to compare Tony Abbott to a turd...a huge insult to a turd if ever there was one


----------



## Macquack (21 January 2012)

todster said:


> Write to your local member,who is it again?



 This guy todster is good. Gold in fact.



Calliope said:


> As I said, your contributions lack humour but have plenty of dirt and bile;




Have a cry, Calliope.


----------



## DB008 (21 January 2012)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> Tony Abbott is being lambasted for an off the cuff remark this morning on 3AW, about the Italian cruise ship disaster.




My my...how the world has changed. You should see some of the pictures coming out on the 'net already.


----------



## Bintang (21 January 2012)

DB008 said:


> My my...how the world has changed. You should see some of the pictures coming out on the 'net already.
> 
> View attachment 45860




Yea, like this one for example .......

http://macromon.files.wordpress.com/2012/01/merkel-cartoon_jan20.jpg


----------



## sptrawler (21 January 2012)

Yes there is nothing like the Labor party talking all the political correct crap. While they knife each other in the back, reminds me of the old union meetings. Where we were all brothers untill someone disagreed, then they were told ' it is funny how a bag of bolts can fall on people at any time'


----------



## drsmith (21 January 2012)

sptrawler said:


> ' it is funny how a bag of bolts can fall on people at any time'



The bag of bolts the electorate will dump on the current version of Labor at the next election will be very much something to smile about.


----------



## Eager (22 January 2012)

sptrawler said:


> Actually eager, further to Julias comments, I would say that a lot of share posters are only posting on the "General Chat" thread due to no obvious direction on the share market.
> Most of this lack of confidence in the Aust share market is due to the add hock government and it's illogical decision making process.
> You may find it funny but I certainly don't, how our market is underperforming most others, when we have the 'Worlds' greatest treasurer and the most robust economy.
> All it can come down to is most Australians don't believe, or don't have confidence in them.
> ...



I think your spin outdoes mine 10 to 1! 

At least you admit that the economy is robust - are you telling me that as soon as Abbott is elected you will hock yourself to the hilt to re-enter the market? Global matters aside, it is obviously the Chicken Littles of the world that are holding the sharemarket back. There are plenty of good quality, cheap companies out there at the moment with good prospects, but negative people can't see the wood for the trees. I'm making plenty out of the market at the moment (on paper at least I am easily outperforming the all ords), so why aren't you?


----------



## Eager (22 January 2012)

Julia said:


> This is the "General Chat" thread.  The "General Chat" thread includes a number of political threads.
> There are thousands of other posts in hundreds of other threads.  The comment is not worthy of you, Eager.



Hahaha! I made that comment with a  , it was an off the cuff remark - but I guess there are No Jokes Under the Liberals! 

Touche?


----------



## sptrawler (22 January 2012)

Eager said:


> I think your spin outdoes mine 10 to 1!
> 
> At least you admit that the economy is robust - are you telling me that as soon as Abbott is elected you will hock yourself to the hilt to re-enter the market? Global matters aside, it is obviously the Chicken Littles of the world that are holding the sharemarket back. There are plenty of good quality, cheap companies out there at the moment with good prospects, but negative people can't see the wood for the trees. I'm making plenty out of the market at the moment (on paper at least I am easily outperforming the all ords), so why aren't you?




When Libs are elected I am sure it will have a positive effect on market and consumer confidence, but I don't need to hock myself to enter the market. By the way I still have 20% in. As for easily outperforming the market a 6% term deposit would have easily outperformed the market since Labor got in.LOL


----------



## Calliope (22 January 2012)

Even the notoriously left wing _Guardian_ doesn't find Costa Concordia jokes inappropriate.

Abbott's remark wasn't inappropriate. His apology was a mistake.



> As far as I know, none of this commandeering of a human tragedy for metaphorical purposes has been condemned as inappropriate or offensive.




http://www.guardian.co.uk/commentis...-concordia-symbol-for-our-times?newsfeed=true


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (22 January 2012)

Calliope said:


> Even the notoriously left wing _Guardian_ doesn't find Costa Concordia jokes inappropriate.
> 
> Abbott's remark wasn't inappropriate. His apology was a mistake.
> 
> ...





Thanks Calliope,

A quote from the Guardian article, illustrating that metaphor and comment is considered fine, unless you are a wussy Green/ALP basketweaver, by people of passion and thought.

The nomenclatura now rule the ALP. All thought and comment comes through a politically correct colander, strained like cabbage to give a weak-hued insipid soup.




> He was talking about Scottish independence. Another columnist in the same paper applied the image back to Italy: "Why the cruise ship tragedy reminds me of Berlusconi". And so it goes: across Europe, the wrecking of a cruise ship has instantly come to be an image of everything from the floundering European economy, to troubled Italy, to the tides and eddies of British politics.
> 
> As far as I know, none of this commandeering of a human tragedy for metaphorical purposes has been condemned as inappropriate or offensive. In 1987 a Conservative minister, Nicholas Ridley, had to apologise after he made a reference in parliament to his bow doors not being open, soon after the Herald of Free Enterprise capsized and killed 193 people. In retrospect, his remark was perhaps as inevitable as the symbolic transformations of the Costa Concordia. Ships have been among humanity's most powerful images for thousands of years and it is as if we are hardwired by collective memory to find meaning in everything that concerns them. When a French naval ship, the Medusa, ran aground in 1816 and many of those aboard drifted helplessly on a raft, most of them dying, it was seen as a symbol of political malaise and recorded as an event of profound tragic significance in Gericault's painting The Raft of the Medusa.




gg


----------



## sptrawler (22 January 2012)

Want a laugh Eager, overlay the all ords with the dow jones, in the link below. Just shows how much confidence there is out there. What with a booming minerals sector, the worlds greatest treasurer(lol) and the greens developing our future direction, we should be fying.LOL, LOL, LOL
Check out the graph from mid 2010 when the goon show was elected. LOL

http://au.finance.yahoo.com/q/bc?t=5y&s=^AORD&l=on&z=l&q=l&c=&c=^DJI

It would appear the only ones with any belief in this governments ability are posting on ASF, all 4 of you. LOL, LOL, LOL


----------



## Calliope (22 January 2012)

sptrawler said:


> It would appear the only ones with any belief in this governments ability are posting on ASF, all 4 of you. LOL, LOL, LOL




Who will have the last laugh. Not the four stooges.


----------



## Eager (22 January 2012)

(to sptrawler) Well, I'M flying.

I feel sorry for you; you must dread getting up every morning, only to face the prospect of another bleak day in this horrible, horrible country.

Please tell me where you would prefer to live.

In the meantime, because I am such a compassionate person, here is a link that you, and all the other conservatives with no nurries, might find handy: http://www.lifeline.org.au/


----------



## Julia (22 January 2012)

sptrawler said:


> As for easily outperforming the market a 6% term deposit would have easily outperformed the market since Labor got in.LOL



 Exactly.  Or better still, more than 6% at call online.  Ubank are still offering 6.11%.


----------



## Eager (22 January 2012)

Calliope said:


> Who will have the last laugh. Not the four stooges.



That's ok. Whoever is in power, I won't be talking the market down like some.


----------



## todster (22 January 2012)

sptrawler said:


> Want a laugh Eager, overlay the all ords with the dow jones, in the link below. Just shows how much confidence there is out there. What with a booming minerals sector, the worlds greatest treasurer(lol) and the greens developing our future direction, we should be fying.LOL, LOL, LOL
> Check out the graph from mid 2010 when the goon show was elected. LOL
> 
> http://au.finance.yahoo.com/q/bc?t=5y&s=^AORD&l=on&z=l&q=l&c=&c=^DJI
> ...




You can trade in the USA
2 stocks i picked up from here in that time frame AUT,AKI are doing allright
(wont mention the lemons)


----------



## sptrawler (22 January 2012)

Julia said:


> Exactly.  Or better still, more than 6% at call online.  Ubank are still offering 6.11%.




Yes just put a lump in, matures 5/7


----------



## sptrawler (22 January 2012)

Eager said:


> That's ok. Whoever is in power, I won't be talking the market down like some.




Mate, not talking it up or down, just pointing out the obvious. The market is treading water because investors don't know what is coming next from the government.
There is always bargains, everyone is saying property is in a bubble, didn't stop me buying an investment property last week.
But whatever you do, don't try and convince me this lot are anything but goons.LOL


----------



## sptrawler (22 January 2012)

todster said:


> You can trade in the USA
> 2 stocks i picked up from here in that time frame AUT,AKI are doing allright
> (wont mention the lemons)




Hi todster, loved the family album one.LOL
As for trading in the U.S, I have enough problems picking winners here.
I will have to keep an eye on AUT,AKI, as for lemons, I could open a cool drink factory with the amount I have. LOL


----------



## financialdonk (23 January 2012)

Julia said:


> What an insult to the majority of Australians!   Curious to know why you feel so superior to your fellow Aussies?  It can't be your spelling.




Don't think I excluded myself from the rest of the electorate anywhere in my post. Nor was it directed as an insult, merely a comment on the fact that humans believe themselves to be rational, yet constantly disprove this theory. Your comprehension is lacking.

My spelling appears to be superior to yours. Can not see anything spelt incorrectly in my post.


----------



## sptrawler (23 January 2012)

financialdonk said:


> Don't think I excluded myself from the rest of the electorate anywhere in my post. Nor was it directed as an insult, merely a comment on the fact that humans believe themselves to be rational, yet constantly disprove this theory. Your comprehension is lacking.
> 
> My spelling appears to be superior to yours. Can not see anything spelt incorrectly in my post.




I have to agree with your comments on the electorate, however I think people in the public eye do an amazing job of generally saying the right thing.
I sometimes wonder how the reporters would fare if the roles were reversed and loaded question after question was thrown at them 24/7.
By the way don't pick on my spelling, I don't do spell check(don't know how) and I don't proof read (it looks the same no matter how many times I read it).


----------



## Julia (23 January 2012)

financialdonk said:


> The problem lies in the fact that the electorate are incapable of rationale judgement and are just as useless as the politicians, therefore comment does and will continue to occur as they can be easily manipulated.



rationale????



financialdonk said:


> Don't think I excluded myself from the rest of the electorate anywhere in my post. Nor was it directed as an insult, merely a comment on the fact that humans believe themselves to be rational, yet constantly disprove this theory. Your comprehension is lacking.
> 
> My spelling appears to be superior to yours. Can not see anything spelt incorrectly in my post.



See above:  "rationale".  Perhaps just a typo.
As is also perhaps "spelt" instead of "spelled".

Not necessary for me to comment on it and I wouldn't have except that your assertion that the electorate was so incapable of exercising decent judgment seemed very unfair, and I got cross.

Where is my misspelling?  I'm always happy to learn if I am wrong.
With thanks.


----------



## financialdonk (23 January 2012)

Julia said:


> rationale????
> 
> Not necessary for me to comment on it and I wouldn't have except that your assertion that the electorate was so incapable of exercising decent judgment seemed very unfair, and I got cross.
> 
> ...




Rationale and spelt are both legitimate words. They may not be the most regularly used.

My comment regarding your spelling was a cheap shot. You incorrectly believed my spelling was wrong hence your spelling was incorrect (on that occasion).

Don't want to start a pointless slanging match (there are enough in this thread already)!

I enjoy your reading your contribution to this forum for what it's worth.


----------



## todster (23 January 2012)

No jokes full stop by the look of it


----------



## Knobby22 (24 January 2012)

You can't accuse the Libs of not being able to tell jokes.

Did you hear Christopher Pyne on TV last night re: the Andrew Wilke saga?

"This is the greatest political betrayal since Edward Vth murdered his two nephews in the tower of London"   

I don't think so!!


----------



## Calliope (24 January 2012)

Knobby22 said:


> You can't accuse the Libs of not being able to tell jokes.




The ALP do have a joker in their pack. I thought Conroy's joke on the Gillard/Wilkie fiasco was a beauty.

"What's really rich is Tony Abbott, a man who could deliver the numbers, stopping a promise being delivered, then saying a promise has been broken."


----------



## Julia (24 January 2012)

financialdonk said:


> Rationale and spelt are both legitimate words. They may not be the most regularly used.



Yes, of course they are.  "Rational" was the one that made sense in this context.



> My comment regarding your spelling was a cheap shot. You incorrectly believed my spelling was wrong hence your spelling was incorrect (on that occasion).
> 
> Don't want to start a pointless slanging match (there are enough in this thread already)!



Me neither, and I apologise for drawing attention to the unimportant error.
No excuse, but I just get really annoyed at any variation of the cliche "we get the government we deserve" sort of suggestion.  I can see how the saying would have originated but in the present case any democratic process was largely subverted by the personal revenge motives of the Independents who ultimately chose who would take government.




> I enjoy your reading your contribution to this forum for what it's worth.



Generous of you.  Thank you.  Ditto: look forward to reading more of yours.


----------



## Julia (24 January 2012)

Knobby22 said:


> You can't accuse the Libs of not being able to tell jokes.
> 
> Did you hear Christopher Pyne on TV last night re: the Andrew Wilke saga?
> 
> ...



Oh, goodness.  Did he really say that?   Why do they so shoot themselves in the foot!


----------



## Calliope (24 January 2012)

Julia said:


> Oh, goodness.  Did he really say that?   Why do they so shoot themselves in the foot!




Yes. Jokes are seldom factually based. Edward V was actually one of the murdered princes.



> As stated above, it is not certain that the princes were murdered.* Nonetheless, there were rumors, based on eyewitness claims, that King Richard III had them murdered. *They were supposedly smothered with a pillow and then buried underneath a set of stairs. This matches up with evidence found in the Tower of London in 1674. That year, the skeletons of two children were found in a chest beneath the Chapel stairs in the tower. The remains were taken to Westminster Abbey and buried there, near some of the siblings of the princes.




http://historicmysteries.com/the-princes-in-the-tower


----------



## Calliope (24 January 2012)

This however is not a Pyne joke. It is the biggest cover-up since Rudd and Swan mislead parliament on Utegate.



> THE opposition will attempt to tie Julia Gillard to the Craig Thomson scandal when parliament resumes next month as it mounts a fresh push to topple her fragile minority government.




Pyne said;


> "Clearly we want to know why the Fair Work Australia has not concluded a three-year investigation into what was an open and shut case, and what role the Prime Minister has played in all that."




http://www.theaustralian.com.au/nat...positions-sights/story-fn59niix-1226252146076


----------



## Julia (24 January 2012)

> "Clearly we want to know why the Fair Work Australia has not concluded a three-year investigation into what was an open and shut case, and what role the Prime Minister has played in all that."




Noco a couple of days ago said FWA were not going ahead with anything more about Thompson.   Where did that come from, noco?   There has been nothing about that on the news and quotes such as that above indicate otherwise.


----------



## Logique (25 January 2012)

Calliope said:


> Yes. Jokes are seldom factually based. Edward V was actually one of the murdered princes. http://historicmysteries.com/the-princes-in-the-tower



In modern parlance, two suspicious deaths, with suspected foul play. The malignant Richard III was a person of interest, who could have assisted police with their enquiries.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (28 January 2012)

From the Canberra Times.



> When contacted by the Sunday Canberra Times this morning, Ms Sattler said she had been at the tent embassy but she was not the go between.
> 
> UNIONS ACT secretary Kim Sattler has denied allegations she was the go-between to the Prime Minister’s office who tipped off the Aboriginal Tent Embassy ahead of ugly protests on Australia Day.
> Ms Sattler was named by Tent Embassy co-founder Michael Anderson and spokeswoman Barbara Shaw at a press conference this afternoon as the person who passed on Opposition leader Tony Abbott’s comments and whereabouts.
> ...




http://www.canberratimes.com.au/news/local/news/general/union-head-denies-being-gobetweem/2435821.aspx

She heard it from the crowd. This is no joke.

gg


----------



## saulius99 (29 January 2012)

The tragedy is Abbott trying to be funny ))


----------



## Calliope (1 February 2012)

Who would have thought that Bill Shorten has a sense of humour.



> Workplace Relations minister Bill Shorten today denied the government had any contact with the independent FWA in its investigation into Mr Thomson and urged anybody who had evidence to back such claims to come forward.
> 
> "There is simply no evidence of any interference whatsoever by the government and if there is somehow something new then by all means bring it to light," Mr Shorten told The Australian Online.
> 
> "Since Ms Jackson's comments on television last night we have again been advised by the highest levels of our department that no information has either been passed on to FWA or sought from them on the investigation."




http://www.theaustralian.com.au/nat...eory-says-conroy/story-fn59niix-1226259230096


----------



## Caveman (5 April 2012)

To the OP
I do remember the Liberals being rather sensitive to Paul Keatings Jokes.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (5 April 2012)

Caveman said:


> To the OP
> I do remember the Liberals being rather sensitive to Paul Keatings Jokes.




A good point CM.

Keating was a good Treasurer and PM. He brought Australia forward as his Labor predecessors never did. Hawke and Whitlam fade in to insignificance. And he was a fighter and gave as good if not better than he got. He would have made a good Liberal.

Howard started off slow, learned from his mistakes and will stand out as the best PM of his generation.

Subsequent PM's such as Rudd, Brown/Gillard are also rans, mere baubles on a burning Christmas Tree. They have said little of note, will not be remembered and have served their causes if they had any badly.

I would agree Keating had balls.

gg


----------



## Caveman (5 April 2012)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> A good point CM.
> 
> And he was a fighter and gave as good if not better than he got. He would have made a good Liberal.
> 
> gg



But Instead we are going to end up with the Flop Abbott


----------



## sails (5 April 2012)

Caveman said:


> But Instead we are going to end up with the Flop Abbott





If alp were providing good government and representing the majority instead of running off legislating their own thing while thumbing their noses at voters, then they would probably get another term.  They only have themselves to blame.  Just like ALP Qld.


----------



## Caveman (6 April 2012)

Well personally im probably going to just pay the fine next federal election,I have no faith in either leaders,but isnt this thread getting rather philosophical when its suppose to be about Jokes and insults.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (6 April 2012)

Caveman said:


> But Instead we are going to end up with the Flop Abbott




Abbott will be a turbo boosted Keating.

He will set Australia up for another two or three generations.

Vote for him.

gg


----------



## Caveman (6 April 2012)

If he has good staffers and treasury officals it`s getting to the stage when any idiot can run the country.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (6 April 2012)

Caveman said:


> If he has good staffers and treasury officals it`s getting to the stage when any idiot can run the country.




The joke is mate, that Gillard and Co are running the country.

It is bad. Folk losing jobs when we should be taking advantage of this prosperity, and I mean real jobs, not just bodgey unemployment announcements from the land of spin.

Let us hope that the ALP implode soon, otherwise we have another 18 mo of pain.

gg


----------



## Caveman (6 April 2012)

And Abbott is going to lead us to this new age of enlightenment,well Im not holding my breath.


----------

